# Atonal Awards



## Guest

http://www.theonion.com/audio/atonal-composers-gather-for-atony-awards,20885/ :lol:


----------



## Serge

Karlheinz Stockhausen receiving Oliver Messiaen's Lifetime Achievement Award? Yes, I can see that.


----------



## Meaghan

He said Penderecki wrong.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Meaghan said:


> He said Penderecki wrong.


Does Penderecki even write dense atonal music anymore? I thought for the past few decades he's been writing in a more Neo-romantic style.


----------



## Meaghan

Manxfeeder said:


> Does Penderecki even write dense atonal music anymore? I thought for the past few decades he's been writing in a more Neo-romantic style.


He has, since the 70's. His present (and long-held) attitudes about music are a far cry from what "he" expresses in this clip. But everybody will always remember him for _Threnody_. Ah well.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Meaghan said:


> He has, since the 70's. His present (and long-held) attitudes about music are a far cry from what "he" expresses in this clip. But everybody will always remember him for _Threnody_. Ah well.


I think he's a nicer person than is portrayed in the clip also. He visited Nashville and didn't stir up any dust. (And he is one of the few persons who is literally a tree-hugger; he bought extra acreage so he could grow them.)


----------

